# What did you ALMOST name your dog??



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

just curious as to what people almost named their dogs before settling on it.

Sydney came to me with her name. Shane was almost named DJ. Glad I went with Shane, it just fits his dumb face perfectly


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark was almost named Shep, after his sire.

I know it so obvious but I really liked it. I then thought about a book I read a few years ago, one of the characters names was Stark, in the book he always hit his mark (bow and arrow), never missed. Then when I looked up what it meant in German and found out it meant "powerful" and "strong" it only sealed the deal more. Totally suits him now.

ETA: I totally agree, Shane suits him.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Makido


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Urko.


----------



## K9tyson (Oct 23, 2009)

Kona, Kai, Koda, Bronx


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Cabur, which means Mountain in Cunza, a native language.

It was the name I had for the male pup I was supposed to pick at the breeder, LOL!

Diabla came with her name, I had nothing thought for a female and I liked it anyway.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Sage, and looking back I am soo glad we went with Baya, it just fits her!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Lacy came with her name. 
Palla was Comet but when her older 'sister' died who she loved so much we decided to rename her after her. 
Larka was Princess, she was born so tiny, she was my bottle fed baby and just so dainty. Then she became CJ (short for Cracker Jack) when she was @ 7 wks old and Larka when she was about 9 weeks old. 
The name Larka came from a book I read about a wolf that saved the world.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Mine has a spot in the center of her forehead so I liked Bindi or Tikka. Both are hindi and refer to a decoration or a blessing on the forehead. My daughter hated both though, her 1st choice was Bhaalu, which means bear. I nixed that one. Finally we settled on Jiva.
I haven't yet filed Jiva's papers because I still can't decide if she's Jivananda, Jiva Bindi, Jiva Mukti, or Jivaditi. (Your input appreciated, lol)

I wanted to name Coco Chili. I still think Chili suits her better. But I lost the family vote, so Coco it is.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Remington with the nickname of Remy. Then we heard that it was a fairly common name with Labrador folks, so it went from Remy to Remo. And it suits him so well.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Fritz was supposed to be Fritzi who was supposed to be August (Auggie the doggie).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We were surprised with Onyx at Christmas and for a day or two she was Magi after the three wise men or shepherds. That didn't flow well, so she became Onyx.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I went back and forth with Akbar's name, he was gonne be Wolfram, now it's his registered name not call name, or Wolfie, or Wolf. But Akbar stuck with him.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca came with her name but I was thinking of changing it and called her Anca or Tala.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Dutch was almost Deacon, but in the end I let the BF choose.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Both of my girls were pretty much named even before we got them


----------



## Mozart396 (May 11, 2009)

Dangit.

I had to invoke super "daddy" veto rights to stop that tragedy. Wife and son thought the name was funny.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

before Tilden he was Jaxon... and before Gia she was Roxy which i never planned to keep but Legend and Lyric got thrown around a bit before i finally decided to go back to Gia - which was what i wanted to name my next dog before even meeting her, and it ended up being perfect!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto had a name about a year before he was born. It's from the Helen Palmer/PD Eastman story 'Fish out of water' about the little boy (who looks exactly like my son Tommy) who fed his fish so much that the fish wouldn't stop growing.

Morgan was Kira at the shelter. Didn't seem to fit her - that was before they re-imagined Battlestar Galactica and I suppose if it was after, I might have kept Kira for her.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Fred or Freddie, to go with his registered name Fred Flintstone.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I always loved the name Sage so thats what I planned on naming my pup...I didn't know if I was coming home with a boy or a girl and that name is unisex..more popular with girls but I believe its listed as a boy name on this site. Anyway I brought him home and told everyone I wanted to name him Sage...everyone said NO thats a girls name etc..At the end of the day when my pup was sleeping for the night me being a huge chicago white sox fan had to go check the score...found out that my favorite pitcher mark buehrle pitched a perfect game so I tried out Buehrle and most people didn't get the reference and thought i meant burly. Back to Sage it was..and it fits him perfect.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Heidi was called "Twiggy" by the rescue we adopted her from because she was so skinny. We decided to name her "Daisy," but after a week it was obvious to us that the name didn't suit her. So, we changed her name to Heidi, which stuck. She handled all the name changes very well!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Love these stories! I really like the name Sage. Glad you stuck to your guns and kept it. 

I kept the names of all my dogs when I got them. My first dog was a spaniel mix adopted from the pound - an owner surrender. His name was William. I thought it was a really stupid name for a dog, but couldn't think of anything else to call him, so William he was. With time the name grew on me, and it suited him perfectly. He was calm and friendly and radiated a dignity and self-confidence that is rarely seen in dogs. Many people tried to call him Bill, or Billy, but it just never stuck. He was a William, and nothing less.

Keeta was a stray, named by the shelter. I just loved the name and kept it. 

Gryffon was named by the breeder - though when trying to decide between using Griffin or Gryphon as a possible name to use for a G litter male, I suggested the Gryffon combination which many people liked. 

I had no idea that later down the line I would end up with him, as I wasn't looking to get another pup and all the pups in the litter were spoken for, so it was very much a "meant to be" situation where I got an puppy I wasn't planning on getting which had the name that I had suggested.


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

The short list of names included: Stella, Sorley & Tetley. We were into beverage names. She _definitely _wasn't a Stella. Tetley just fit her personality from the beginning. I knew it as soon as I saw her.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Master Chief came to me as Jake from the rescue and I knew it needed to be changed because it was too goofy of a name for a serious shepherd. Before I settled on Master Chief, I came very close to naming him Pharaoh. He just looked sort of regal, royalty-esque to me.


I knew way before I got Zelda that her name would be Zelda.

Karma came to us as "Sugar" from the shelter and we wanted to change that fast. My boyfriend went through a list of names with me, I thought all of them were dumb, lol. A light bulb went off above my head and I remembered that if I were to ever own a pit bull I wanted to name her Karma, BF liked it so it stuck.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

We had some other names on the list...funny, though! I really can't remember them. As soon as we saw her, "Elsa" just seemed to fit! Although, being a good German girl, I wanted to go with the German spelling--"Ilse"...but DH thought too many people wouldn't get it. And there was NOOO way she was keeping the name that the rescue gave her...Kandi!

Our current foster's name is Misty. I'm quite tempted to change it. I feel like "Kandi" and "Misty" should be working at some seedy joint together...


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

I like this thread!

Ruger originally was named "Jack" by the breeder, which I didn't feel suited him at all (and I don't particularly like "human" names for animals).

The other names I considered were:

Pyrodex (Dex for short, a type of black powder)
Falko (hawk)
Valko (wolf)


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix came with his name from the rescue and considering his story, it fits him perfectly. As does his nickname, Booger, cause I picked him.

I had Dakota's name picked out before I got him.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Mya already had her name when we adopted....we decided to keep it as we thought it was so beautiful.

Ava was almost Porscha....they're German, my husband LOVES them and we have one. 

But then Ava just seemed to fit her more...it's beautiful...and sounded really pretty with Mya....Mya and Ava.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sam was a rescue, his name was actually Sampson, but there were so many Sampsons out there at the time I shorten it to Sam, it fits him just right "Gentle Sam" as he is a sweetheart and so gentle.









Mason is another name I fell in love with the minute I heard it. So when I got Ultro (his registered name) I gave him the call name of Mason.

Gala came with the name Gala and I decided to just keep it.

After watching the movie Nardia, I fell in love with the name Aslan, I knew my next male dog would be named that.









Funny how many of you love the name Sage. I've always loved that name and also said my next female would be named Sage. I did name a foster Sage, but once she got adopted, they renamed her.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Darby was Jasmine (named by rescue, or previous owner?), and that didn't seem to fit her. Yoda, well, he couldn't have been named anything else.

India was called Bright-Eyes at the shelter. I had a long list of male dog names, but nothing for females. I really liked Hex/Hexe (Balakai Mesa Black Magic for a registered name), but it didn't seem to fit her--too hard?strong? or something.

People think that I named her India because she came from Indianapolis, but that had nothing to do with it. I rarely shorten it to Indi--usually I call her Dee, Deedalus (like the Diggle character from Harry Potter), La Loca...her registered name is Balakai Mesa India Ink.

~Kristin


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Obie's shelter name was Sunny. I renamed him after my college: Oberlin.

Dottie was a mystery mutt dumped at SPCA. Someone wrote down on her file that he thinks her name may be Jewel (Don't know what made him think that). The people at SPCA named her Corregan - I guess because it sounds like Corgi. We called her "Corgi" for 2 weeks before we decided to name her Dottie

With Ike it was going to be either Ignazio (in which case his call name would have been Nacho LOL), Igor (too many illustrious GSDs named that) or Ike. The funny thing is another club member also has an Ike, from the same kennel in Belgium! I didn't get to talk to him about names until he got the puppy and I've already decided on Ike. So for awhile I thought may be I'll call him Junior. Well, what do you know, 3 weeks ago a new guy showed up with a 5 months old Malinois named ... Junior. Now Ike is known as "Lil Ike" or "Number 2" at the club.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Duncan was Duncan at the shelter and we liked it, so we kept it.

Anna was going to be Dory then Ada, but we changed it to Annabelle. Much more fitting of her diva personality.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Tooz's name was supposed to be "Shatzi" but it just didn't fit her. It took me over a month to come up with her name and in the meantime, she was being called "Midget." When she started to respond to that, I started calling her "Peanut" and one of her nicknames is still "Bean."


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Ruby was almost names "piglet"







My husband loves the movie Babe. And he gets all teary eyed when the part at the end comes and the pig wins the competition and the guys says, "that'll do pig..that'll do." He says "he loves that little pig so much, that's all that needs to be said." Funny. And when we first saw Ruby with her little button eyes and big ears and snout, she reminded us of a cute little piglet....rather fuzzy, brown, and with much pointier teeth... but a cute piglet none the less. 

But in the end I did not want a large dog named "Pig".







She had a littermate named Ruby and it was such a sweet sparkly name, and one of the kids had chosen that pup, we picked the best pup for us and named her Ruby. And it fits her perfect!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i was happy with the name Lexx but my previous
GF came up with that name. my current GF went
along with it for a while but once we got the puppy
she said "no, no, no". my dogs name is Loki. i like the 
name Loki a lot. i was walking into a friends house
oneday and just when he opened the door i said to him
"i need a name for my puppy". he stood there for a second
and raised his eyes and said "Loki". so Loki it was.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Hobie the old dog was named Raymel but at 9 months old when I got him, he didn't know his name, crappy situation. So, I called him a few things and then my little brother said he was like a Hobo but because of his speech impediment, it came out closer to Hobie. He's been that ever since. 

Red, well, my ex and I had a ton of names picked out, Magnum being one but I call my car Red and she came to it, It just stuck and it fits her really well. 

Judge was originally named Ozai. That didn't fit him, so I wanted to change it, I thought about Bosch and Turbo, Piston, etc. Then I thought of the Pontiac GTO "The Judge" it fit perfect. I do sometimes call him Judge Jerry Lee after the K9 movie, he kinda acts like Jerry Lee in that movie. lol 

I hate naming dogs. There are so many good ones and you can only use one!


----------



## Ares2010 (Mar 14, 2010)

I wanted to name him Capone...after Al Capone..but we settled on Ares because our other dog is named Titus, so we wanted to stick with names that went together.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I chose the name Sinister well before I got him, but there was a brief second where I thought about naming him....... oh geez how embarassing..... Sirius....... from Harry Potter, thank goodness I snapped out of it :blush:

I love the name Sinister, it's perfect :wub:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Cody had a couple runner up names:

-Tank
-Bear
-Ace
-Champ
-Rex


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hubby wanted to call Hondo 'Bubba'. Real original. South Texas....geesh.


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Lola was almost named Lily, but my husband didn't like it (found out that he has five people at work with that name, guess it would get confusing). I also informed him that if we ever get a male GSD, I wanted to name him Spock :laugh:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Ike was from the "I" litter. Some of the names that were in contention at one time or another: Ingmar, Inka, Igor, Iggy pop, Ignacio (call name would have been "Nacho").

Knowing him now, I think he would have made a good "Nacho".


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

Goku, Hanzo, Shogun, Stryder, Sundance.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella was almost Star. Were I live Belle Starr and jessie James and the Younger gang road all over here. Whitefield, Pourm, Hoyet Bottem, Ect. I'm really in to our local history. But I also used to have a cockapoo named Belle and since I'm a twilight fan. I went with Bella in honor of the dog the outlaw and the books. :wild: woo now I'm out of breath. Lol.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jason L said:


> Ike was from the "I" litter. Some of the names that were in contention at one time or another: Ingmar, Inka, Igor, Iggy pop, Ignacio (call name would have been "Nacho").
> 
> Knowing him now, I think he would have made a good "Nacho".


Indra was from the I Litter too. You didn't possibly import Ike from Austria, did you? 


I almost named her Ishya but settled with Indra because it's easier to call her that way.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Boaz was going to be Bob or Cole. But Boaz is his registered name.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, Jaeger was nearly named Faolán... But I settled with that as his middle name. Dante and Joker came close too... Should have named him Joker, would fit his personality lol

Sparkles was almost named Missy.

All of my other dogs came with names..


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Indra was from the I Litter too. You didn't possibly import Ike from Austria, did you?


No, but close. He came from Belgium.

As you know, the Euro system is one alphabet per year so it was kind of tricky. Luckily all the complicated "I" names were taken but somehow no one wanted a simple one like "Ike". Later on, I found out a guy named is "I" pup: "Iron Wolf". I kind of like that!


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

Crabtree said:


> Lacy came with her name.
> Palla was Comet but when her older 'sister' died who she loved so much we decided to rename her after her.
> Larka was Princess, she was born so tiny, she was my bottle fed baby and just so dainty. Then she became CJ (short for Cracker Jack) when she was @ 7 wks old and Larka when she was about 9 weeks old.
> The name Larka came from a book I read about a wolf that saved the world.


 
THE SIGHT!!!! I love that book.

Jericho's name was Major. I was danceing back and forth between Jericho, Kainan or Varek. Or Zero... I will probably use all of them sooner or later.

Tora was named Tiger by her breeder. She was almost called Abby like the character from NCIS.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Rachmaninoff.... but it had too many syllables.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Some of these were serious, some were just ideas we really liked. I also like when you can go through the pedigree database and find none or very very few dogs with that name:

*Argus* (There are many of these, which is a turn-off, but it's such a great name! If we ever get another dog, I think I want this to be his name.)
*Luther* My husband likes this. He likes dog names that are kinda normal people names.)
*Ashlar*
*Ludric*
*Zuul*
*Gozer*
*Bacchus*
*Daemon*
*Asgar (or Asgard)*
*Magnus* (I really like this one, but my husband hates it)
*Ba'al (or Bael)*

Technically, Ba'al (bey-uhl) is my new pup's first name. He was the "B" litter, so she said I should choose a first name that starts with a B, and put his call name as his second name. I was already pretty firm on wanting to name him Godric, but I DO like Ba'al, and actually considered calling him that and not Godric. But F that, I'm all about Godric, haha.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I almost went with Miles because I drove many to get him. In the end I saw him and knew he was Jake...


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

My mom had a GSD from the rescue that they were calling Togo, but she changed it to Charlie. It fit him well.

My husband just found a dehydrated, starving shepherd female in the desert a few weeks ago. She's had puppies semi-recently.  She's not very shy at all (unless you pick up a ball... someone must have thrown rocks at her), and we're pretty sure someone just dumped her.

I think my mom is going to keep her. My husband was calling her Lady, as in, "hey pretty lady," not as in a name, because it's a dumb name, but just in talking to her, "lady" is what he says instead of "girlie" or something. Anyway, my mom started calling her "Sweetie." We agreed that she couldn't be named either of those things. My husband said, "Sweetie, Lady... how about Sadie?" And it's PERFECT for her.

Oh, I just found Vincent's papers from the rescue. I didn't even know, but they'd been calling him Zeke.

But reading all of these stories, I wonder if our names kinda help shape our pets. Like, rather than having picked the perfect names, maybe they kinda grow into their names a little? I guess, depending on what you name them, you have different expectations, no?

And although I've tossed around a lot of names (my husband doesn't like the name Godric that much, so I was taking other names into consideration), I decided that our next dog would be named Godric way before we even decided to get another dog.


----------



## Kay (Aug 2, 2010)

Sasha (our black GSD) was almost named "Brooklyn" or "Keido" (key-doe). My significant other didn't like those two names so we picked the first name we initially thought of, Sasha.

We want a male GSD when we get our next GSD. His name will probably be "Levi" or "Fang"... just names we like for pooches. We'll probably wait a year or two however, Sasha is only 8 mths and we need a break from the puppy-ness ...haha.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I almost named our male puppy Sig- as in Sigurd. I liked the way it sounded, short, easy to say. But was such a big lump of a pup I had to go with Stosh and it really suits him. It's the nickname for Stanislav [Stanley] and he just looked like a 'Stan'. Lots of people call him Mr Stosh. I never had another name for Uschi, she was Uschi from the day I picked her out.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Kokoda was going to be Vesta - goddess of the hearth, home and family, but when we picked her up Kokoda just seemed to suit better, and it definitely still does.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i was _thinking_ Röntgen... he's the german physicist who discovered x-rays... and since i was an xray tech... but i decided to go with scout since thats what i was in the army ~(c:


----------



## Katey (Aug 11, 2010)

In my family, GSDs are traditionally named for American military successes, like Ticonderoga, Peleliu, and Leyte. Coming from a Navy/Marine background, I'm partial to the Pacific theatre of WWII. Sticking with the theme, my next girl (whenever I get her) will be called Tarawa, Tara for short. It was a name my grandmother and I kicked around for Leyte and I didn't like it as much then, but now every time I imagine my pup, I think "Tarawa" and I'm loving it.

Loving this thread, btw!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Katey said:


> In my family, GSDs are traditionally named for American military successes, like Ticonderoga, Peleliu, and Leyte. Coming from a Navy/Marine background, I'm partial to the Pacific theatre of WWII. Sticking with the theme, my next girl (whenever I get her) will be called Tarawa, Tara for short. It was a name my grandmother and I kicked around for Leyte and I didn't like it as much then, but now every time I imagine my pup, I think "Tarawa" and I'm loving it.
> 
> Loving this thread, btw!!


 
lol my husband is currently stationed at Camp Lejeune and we live in tarawa terrace base housing.... 

All of my dogs names have been changed. I dont think we ever really debated on names. One day they just were...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When we found out we were for sure getting Molly were thinking of names. I liked Ginger.If I were to ever get a GSD, her name would be a Ginger, But my sister didn't like it. She thought of some other names, but no one else agreed. Other names were thrown around. We almost got her brother, and when my parents were toying with the idea, my dad said "If we get her and her brother we can name the girl Hannah and the boy Montana, then we would have Hannah Montana!" Of course that was a big NO. Then my mom thought of the name Molly. We all liked it, and agreed to it.

It fits her personality and looks, its perfect for her. Of course she also nicknamed the Mollinator. When she was with the owner of her parents, they gave names to all the puppies. She was given Porkchop, because she was the smallest. One of her brothers was named T-Bone.

Tanner, well that was the name the shelter gave him, and he was used to it. If that wasn't his name we would have named him Wolf, Blackie, Shadow, Spot(he has a white spot on his chest.) Bear, or Dog.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Carly was going to be Claire.

Sage was going to be Thirteen, lol.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono was named Chrono 5 years before he was even born . I had it planned out for a long time.

However, if he would have been white and female(another dog we were considering), it would have been Amaterasu, or Ammy for short.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Almost named mine Tiger. That was about 2 months before all the scandals broke out!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya - almost Gracie
Nikon - almost Zidane
Pan - almost Danger


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

When I saw a picture of Koda on Craigslist before I went to meet him I was thinking of "Leo". Then when I met him I knew he wasn't a "Leo".

I was debating between "Riley" and "Sadie", and obviously ended up with "Riley" for my Sheltie Mix. They named her "Blueberry" at the Shelter though. What kind of name is that?  I called her that for about an hour after adopting her and getting her home as I didn't know what else to call her. Then I was like  this, and changed it.


----------



## SnoopandWolfy (Oct 28, 2010)

It was between Wolfy and Prince... Wolfy won.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When I got Rogue his name was Champ, I didn't like it at all and figured he needed a new name because he was getting a new home.

I almost named him Makoto, but then Rogue popped into my head and it was perfect. :wub:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy was very close to being named Shea after shea stadium. If you've ever been to shea stadium, you'd know what a dump it was, but I had a lot of memories there and I'm a huge mets fan. 

They knocked the place down and built a new stadium, so I decided against it, but shea was definitely a possibility for her.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Miikka’s registered name is Nova. I liked that name but my son had picked the name Miikka so that’s what we went with.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Romeo was going to be Romeo...however at 5 months old he has tested out a number of names that I cannot repeat but usually occur when he tries to get the curtains, etc


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Had a black shepherd I almost named Cole. Ended up being called Baer. (He looked like a little black bear, and at the time Cinderella Man was out and we went for the "fancy" spelling from Max Baer.) Now, we have Baer's half-brother, and his name is Max.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I was going to name skylar gypsy, and change kings to tiko when we adopted him. SO happy we didn't decide on those names hhah!


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Mine was already named when I adopted her, and I'm a big fanatic on choosing the right name for a dog, and once they are named I have never changed a name (well..... with very few exceptions) 

Calee (or cali? It's pronounced like the first part of calico) was my female German Shepherds name. I've thought about having a female german shepherd named Blondi. I've noticed that nobody else had used that name on this thread. (would there be any bad karma associated with that name? :crazy: )

I was also supprised that there was no "Rin Tin Tin" mentioned. I guess I'm not very imaginative.


----------



## GSD_Maverick (Feb 16, 2009)

I know it may be weird but I had name picked out before I even saw my GSD. So Maverick it was.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

We were thinking Konig or Asgard.


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

Jericho's name was Major when I picked him up. my other ideas for his name were Kainan or Zero. But Jericho just stuck with him.

Tora's name was Tiger when we went to pick her up. We were going to name her Abby (from NCIS) but my aunt, who seems to think she owns the dog, wanted to keep her name Tiger. Well we compromised and named her Tora which is Japanese for Tiger.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

When my C pups went to the vets for first shots, my vet - who also has an equine practice in Cairo, Egypt, picked up Csabre and said - Name this one Shetan' - and I said, but it is a C litter! Jack shrugged, said - put a C in front of it! So I just did that with Sabre, which is one of my favorite names, and the name of one of my first GSDs when I was a kid....she was "my" dog from the beginning, and even though I was stupid enough to sell her, and knew I made the stupidest mistake ever, luckily, I was able to get her back on a litter agreement, then to just buy her back....I name alot of pups, and try to get a traditional German name and at least one really unique name in each litter - and don't really like people names for dogs...

Lee


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Tanner, well that was the name the shelter gave him, and he was used to it. If that wasn't his name we would have named him Wolf, Blackie, Shadow, Spot(he has a white spot on his chest.) Bear, or Dog.


Tanner is the name of an Ex-Boyfriend of mine. After breaking up with him he refused to cease texting/calling me and I conceded to finally changing my phone number. I hate that name.


No offense.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I really wanted to name Dakota - Navi - after the video game Link. When my son was younger, we would all play that game together and I loved the character Navi. I did name my cat Link.

I really don't like the name Dakota, but the rest of the family was so excited about it, I caved in, again.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Melina said:


> Tanner is the name of an Ex-Boyfriend of mine. After breaking up with him he refused to cease texting/calling me and I conceded to finally changing my phone number. I hate that name.
> 
> 
> No offense.


None taken.lol. We had no say in when the shelter named him the first time they got him. I call him Tanzy most of the time.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Well, Jaeger was nearly named Faolán... But I settled with that as his middle name.


Pronounced how? It looks like my name. 

Midas was almost Chase.
Mason was almost Granite.
Kya was called "baby girl" before we got her (bleck!)
Madix was almost Mavrik.


----------

